# Fabric strap comparison, The Watch Steward, Crown & Buckle Chevron, Erika's Originals



## melikewatches (Mar 2, 2021)

Recently got these 3 straps.

The Watch Steward, nylon, original series
Crown & Buckle Chevron
Erika's Originals


























All 3 are very comfortable. 

TWS and EO are elastic straps. C&B is not elastic and has no stretch. TWS has more stretch than EO.

EO looks and feels the highest quality of the 3. Enough quality to believe it would be sold by IWC as a strap option.

CB fabric is good quality, the hardware feels less quality than the fabric. Overall quality fits my $600 Baltic watch.

TWS fabric, hardware, finishing, feel and look adequate. 

Total price including tax and shipping to NYC US: TWS $31, CB $33, EO $90

Comparing value is a little difficult. You basically can get 3 TWS or CB for the price of 1 EO. But, there is no denying the EO is the highest quality. Although I like TWS, the feel and quality do not match up with more expensive watches like an IWC, Omega, etc..

If I were to buy more fabric straps for my Baltic, Seiko, I would choose CB. For my IWC, Omega, I would go EO.

Misc. thoughts. TWS is a good strap. I just feel the CB Chevron is better for basically the same cost. TWS would get the nod if you don't like the no stretch of the Chevron. I would not buy an EO or any $90 strap for a $500 watch. 

I read complaints about EO being very overpriced. Question for those who feel that way. If the strap had an IWC, Omega label and was only sold by the watch mfrs., would you still feel they are very overpriced ? Speaking of watch mfrs., Oris sells their latest $4k Bronze Brashear Diver with an EO strap as standard.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice review. The blue one on your Baltic looks very sweet.

Enjoy.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you for the review! The EO looks right at home on the IWC.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Talk to me about Erica’s Original and The Watch Steward options. TWC offers several fabric choices – have you tried any of them? And does EO offer a selection of strap materials?



The Watch Steward said:


> Poly Straps, Plush Poly Straps, and Nylon Straps. The Poly Straps are made from a soft woven polyester elastic. They are soft yet structured enough to hold their shape. The Plush Poly Straps are also made from woven polyester elastic, but they are super soft and have less structure! The Nylon Straps are made from the same military-grade woven elastic nylon material as the 22mm straps. They are soft and smooth to the skin but have rigidly structured performance and have proven to be saltwater safe!


Recently, I bought an elastic nylon strap from TWC, and it’s superb. I massively prefer it over a regular NATO because TWC sits flatter on my wrist, make a negligible difference to the watch’s height, and the elastic material’s mega-comfy. A little stretchiness makes a big comfort difference.

I’ll never rebuy a regular NATO, but I’m curious how Erica’s Originals compare to TWC because of @melikewatches ’s comment that “EO is the highest quality”.


----------

